# livid about pesticides



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So we are currently renting a house where they thought it would be a great idea to come and spray our lawn with pesticides without even telling/asking/notifying us. Nice, huh? I freaked out. I am LIVID. Now I can't take Minnie in her own freaking yard! And since most properties around here are owned by the same management company, they got sprayed too and have little flags in the yards as well.  I called the company that did it to inquire about the chemicals in it (and to stop it), since we weren't even told when it was safe to walk on -- I left a message and they haven't gotten back to me (nice). Still don't feel safe having Minnie on it AT ALL. EVER. Here I feed her as close to a natural diet as you can get, her bath ingredients are all natural, hell, I don't even clean up after her with chemicals -- it's all steam and sometimes vinegar & water solutions -- and her own lawn is poisoned.

Question is, is there anything I can do to get those chemicals off my lawn? I know it's hard to know since even I don't know what chemicals they are exactly...but the company is called Tru Green here in Madison, WI if anyone has any ideas of what they might be using. And does anyone have any ideas about how long I should keep her outta the grass??? It is SO inconvenient because there are no sidewalks here..so no grassy boulevard between those and the street. So basically it's all OTHER people's lawns that she's been going to the bathroom in. I feel pretty bad, but I don't want her in ours! 

She got in another yard before I noticed the stupid flag so I washed her feet really thoroughly. Is there anything else I can do? For our lawn? For her feet? Any suggestions??? I'm debating buying her little boots so she can at least go in her own yard.....

Thoughts??

Enraged,

Jill and Minnie the Great Dane


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Water the yard alot - hopefully this will dissipate the chemicals. Its worth a try anyway. Remeber not to feed her in the yard for awhile eirther. Yuck. No matter how yard you try something always comes up. Hope they call you back.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

When I lived in my previous house, I used Chemlawn to keep my grass green and they did a great job. I was always pleased with them and had the greenest grass in the neighborhood. Yes, they put those little signs out whenever they put out and application (5 times/year). I didn't walk on the grass for a couple of days but the dogs still went out in the back yard to potty. Never had a problem of any kind. I would use them here if I could afford them on this much larger property.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

The only thing we use on our yard is tick killer once a year and then we try and keep the dogs off it until it rains or else we water it in pretty good. I would figure that after one rain or a good watering your yard should be okay. I would probably make sure that they dogs don't eat the grass if possible. 

If you want to get boots I can assure you, they get used to them pretty quick and don't mind wearing them. Chelsy wears little grippy socks all the time and has no problem with them.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Down here lots and lots of people use Truegreen and Scotts to fertilise and pestproof their lawns. Some signs say to keep kids and pets off the grass until the chemicals have dried, and other say until the chemicals have been watered in. 
So, if I were you, I'd water the bejusus out of the yard, let it dry and it should be safish after that.
I'm very careful that neither my pup nor my kitten drink from any puddles at all round here, ever.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We never worried about chemicals like that until I found out one of the pups I had bred dies at 7 from cancer - the ver said he felt it was enviornmental definately not hereditary. I forgot what it was called but the vet blamed all the toxic products we use from fertilizer to cleaners to shampoos. Since then we have tried to go as natural as possible. It was a wake up call.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Liz said:


> We never worried about chemicals like that until I found out one of the pups I had bred dies at 7 from cancer - the ver said he felt it was enviornmental definately not hereditary. I forgot what it was called but the vet blamed all the toxic products we use from fertilizer to cleaners to shampoos. Since then we have tried to go as natural as possible. It was a wake up call.


I do the same. My wake up call came from researching nutrition. One day I realized they both go hand in hand;0)


----------

